# Weekly Competition 2018-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R F U2 R' U' R2 F2 R' U2
*2. *U' R2 U F' R2 F R2 U' R'
*3. *F2 U' R F R' F U' R'
*4. *R F2 R2 U R' U2 R F'
*5. *U2 F U2 R' F R' F R U

*3x3x3
1. *L2 B' D2 L2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B L' U' B2 R2 B L' R F D F'
*2. *B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D B2 U R2 D' B' L2 F2 R F' U' L F L2
*3. *L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F' L' R2 F2 U B2 F R D F' D
*4. *U R' B U2 F D F L2 D' F2 D2 F R2 B D2 F' L2 B2 L2
*5. *U' R' L B' D' F' D R L2 D F L2 U2 F2 B' D2 L2 D2 B' R2 L2

*4x4x4
1. *Uw2 F2 U' Rw2 R' B' Uw2 Fw' D2 Fw' L' F D' Uw L R U Fw' Rw2 B Fw2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Uw2 B' F' L' D R B Uw' B2 R2 B2 D2 Rw D' F Rw'
*2. *L2 Fw D' U L F2 L' D Uw' L' R B F' D2 Uw2 L B' Rw2 Fw D2 L D' F2 D U2 Rw Fw2 F2 Uw' L' Rw2 R Uw F2 R' U2 Fw U' B2 F2
*3. *D Uw U2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Rw2 F' D Fw2 L2 R D B' R' Fw' L' D Rw B2 U R Fw' R2 D' Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw2 Rw' F L' U2 B2 U' B Uw' B Uw' Fw'
*4. *Fw' F2 D Uw R B Fw2 F2 R U2 L2 B' Uw' U F2 D R2 F' Uw Rw' Fw F' Uw2 U2 F' Uw2 Fw' L' Uw' L Uw2 U' R2 U' Rw D Uw' U' Fw F'
*5. *L2 F2 D2 F2 R2 B Fw' F' L2 D' L' F2 L2 Uw2 U' Fw' Rw2 Uw2 B Fw' L Uw U2 B2 F' Rw2 U R D L D' L Rw' D2 L2 Fw2 Uw2 L' B2 F

*5x5x5
1. *Bw Fw2 Dw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 F Rw' Uw' L' Uw L2 Dw L F' D Dw L R Bw2 Dw2 Bw' D Rw Bw2 L D' Dw Lw' Bw2 R D Dw2 Bw2 Fw' U Lw Dw U2 Lw2 B Bw' R Dw Uw' B Bw F L' Dw2 B2 Rw' Bw' U2 Lw' Dw' U2 L2 Fw' F'
*2. *Fw' L Bw2 Rw2 F' Dw' L Rw' B Dw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 B Bw2 D' Bw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 Rw Dw' L' F2 Dw2 L2 Rw' R' D2 L U' B Rw2 Dw2 L R2 Uw' U2 R2 Fw L' Fw2 Uw' R' B Uw B F' D2 L2 Rw2 Uw Fw Lw Rw' R2 F U Rw Fw2
*3. *Dw' Uw Rw D' Uw F2 Dw' Uw Bw2 L D' Dw U R' B' Lw D U B U R2 Dw2 U L R' D2 Dw2 B' Fw' D2 Bw2 Fw F' Rw' D Lw Dw2 Fw Lw' D Uw' U2 Bw2 Fw2 F D F Rw Dw' Lw' Bw2 U2 L' F L2 B U F' Dw R'
*4. *D' U2 Fw2 F U' Fw R2 D2 Uw Lw Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw U' R' Uw2 Fw2 D Fw' Lw U2 Fw2 Rw Bw Uw' L R2 Bw Fw2 F Uw' Bw2 Dw Lw D2 Rw' Uw' Rw Dw B' Uw' Fw F2 Rw' F Lw' B2 R2 Bw2 R' D2 Dw' L Lw' Rw2 D' Dw2 Bw2 Dw
*5. *Dw Lw' Dw2 L2 Lw2 Dw' U R B' L' Rw B F D B2 Uw U' L2 Uw2 Bw' Fw Lw F' D2 Dw2 U Lw2 B' Fw F' Dw2 L' Lw R2 F2 Lw2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 F Lw R2 F' Lw2 Dw U' B2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 U' R2 B' U' Lw' Fw' Dw' Lw' D2 U2

*6x6x6
1. *L' D2 L2 2B 2F2 L B 2D2 L2 D U2 B2 2R B R 2U' 2B 2F2 L2 2R' 2F' 2U2 2R R 2B2 3U2 2U' L 2R' F 3R 2R B 2D2 3F 2L 3R2 3U U2 2L 3U U2 2F2 2L' 2D' 2L' 2U B 3F2 F 2D' 2L2 B 2F D F D 2D' U R 2F2 U2 2B' 3F' 2L2 B 2U' 3F 3R2 2F
*2. *3U2 3F2 2F 3U 3F2 F 3U' 2U' B2 2F 2R 3U B 2D' 2U2 3F' 3R 3F2 2L 2B 2L2 3U2 2L2 2D U 2R' 2D2 B 2D 3U' B2 2B2 3F 3R 2U 3F2 2R2 2U' 2B' 2D2 U' F D' 3R' 2R R2 3U U2 F2 2L' 3R 3U' 3R 2D2 3U B2 2B 2R2 3U' L' 2L2 2D2 2L' 3F 3R2 2D' 2L 3R' U B'
*3. *2D' 2U2 2R' 3F 2U' F 2R2 2B2 F2 2U2 2L2 3U2 2F F2 U' L U' 3F 2F L2 2U' 2B F 2D 3U2 U' 3F' D' 2B' 3U' 2B2 3F' D' B 2B2 2F 3U 3R 2R' D 2B2 L' 3R2 2D' 2U2 3F F2 D 2B' F' 2L' 3R2 B 2B 2F L R D2 R D2 2D' 3R 2R F2 2L B' U2 3F U2 R2
*4. *L2 U R 2F' 3R' 2R B2 2L2 3F' 2U' R' D 3U 2U U' 2L 3R R F' L 2F' 2R' R' 2U' 3R' 2B' 3R2 D' 3F2 U' L2 R U 2L 3R 2F' 2U2 B 3R' D 3U 2U B2 U2 3F 2F' L 3R2 R2 D B F' D 2F2 2L2 R 2B' 2U2 3F' F U' 2L 2R' R' B' 3F 2R 2F2 3R U'
*5. *2L 2B' 3U' 2U' U2 L2 F2 R U' 3F D 2B2 2L 2R' R' F 2R' F2 L 2R' 2D' U' L' 2D' 2U B' 2B 2D2 3R' 3F' 2D 3U2 L' R 2U2 2B' 2D' 2L 3R' 2R2 3U2 L 2F F2 2D2 2F' 2D2 3F' L' 3U 3R' 2R2 2D 3U 2U B2 2L2 B' 3F2 D' 3U' B' L 3R2 B2 D' 2B 3F2 2F' F'

*7x7x7
1. *3L B' 3B2 R 2U' 2R2 D' 3D 2U2 2R' D' 2U 2R R' D2 2L 2B F 3U F2 U2 3F' L' D' 2D R' 2B 3U2 U2 L2 D2 3D2 U' 3R' 3U 3B2 2F 3U 2R 3B' F L2 3U2 U' 2L2 R 2B L2 B U' 2L' 2B 3R F2 3D' 2L' F2 L2 2D2 2R 2F' D 2D 2F2 3D 3F2 L2 U2 2F' 3R B2 R' F R' B' 3B 2F 3U2 U' 3R U' 3L2 R2 2F2 F' 3U2 3R B L' 3D' R2 2U' U2 2B2 D 3R 3F 3D 2U 2R
*2. *B' 2F2 3D 2F' 2L2 2R D2 3D2 2U2 3F2 2D' U2 2L2 3L R 3U' 2F' 2D 3U 2U' 2R2 3D' 2B' 3R' 2D' 2L 3L 3R B2 2D' 3D2 3U2 U2 3L' U' B 2B' 2R 2B2 2U2 U2 F2 L2 D 3U2 L 2R2 3U2 2B' 2L' 3R' B' 2L D' L 3L2 3U L' 3U2 U2 3L 3F' F2 2U2 3R D' U' 2L2 3D2 2U2 2L' 3L 2R D2 2R2 2D' 2U2 F' 2L 3L' 3U2 2F' 2L 3D 3B' 3L 3R2 3D2 2B 3R 3B2 L' 2L2 2D' 3U2 2B' 3L2 2R B' F'
*3. *3F2 L' 2U' 3F' 3L' 3R' R' D' 2U 2B 3F2 2L2 F2 3U2 U2 3L2 2D' 3D' 2F 2D 3D' 2U' R2 3B' 3U' 2U 3L' 2R2 3F 3L R2 B2 L2 2R2 2B 2F2 L' 3U 2B2 3U 3L 3U 2B2 D 2R' 3D2 3R R 3F 3U2 R2 2F' 2U 3B 2D' 2U2 3L 2B' 3U 3L 3R' 3B' F L 3U' F D' 3R' 3B' U' 2B 2L R' 3B2 2L D 2D2 3U2 2L2 2F 2U 3R' 2D' 2L 3L 2D' 2U' R' 2D2 3B 3F 2L' B2 D B' 2R 3U U 2L 3D'
*4. *B' L B' L R U F2 L 2L 2D2 3D2 3L2 D 3R D L2 2R D 3F2 3R 2B' 3L' 2R2 B' 3B2 3F2 2L' 2B 3R' 3D 2B 3L2 3R2 R 2U L2 2R 2B' 3U U 2R2 3U U L2 B 3L2 2R' 2F 2D2 3L' 2B2 3U R 2B 2F L2 3L2 2R2 D' 2U L 2L2 2U' 2R R B 2B' 3F 2F2 F2 D' B2 2U' 3R2 2B 3B F' D 2U' U L' 3R2 2R R B2 3B' F 3D R D' 3B2 2L' 3L R' B 2F2 D' U' 2F2 L'
*5. *L2 3R 2R2 2D' 3D 3L' 2D2 3R' R2 3U' F' R' 3F2 3D' 3U' 3R2 3D 3U2 2L 3R' 2R R' D 2L 3R' 2D 3D' 3U 3L2 2F2 L' 3B2 2D2 3U 2U L' 3L' 3U2 B 2B D L B' 3F 2L 2R' B2 2R' F 3R2 2F U B F R U 2L R 2D' 3D 2U B 3D' L B' L U2 3B2 F2 3R 2U 2L' 3L' 2R 2B2 R2 F2 D' B' 2D2 3L2 2R B2 2F' 2R 3D 3U' R2 2F' L' D2 2U R2 3D R 3F2 F2 2L D2 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F R' U' F U2 F R2
*2. *F' U R' F U' F' U2
*3. *R U' R2 U' R2 U F' R F2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F' L' B' F' L F B' L2 U2 D' R L' D2 U' F2 U' B' L' F' Rw Uw'
*2. *F2 B' L2 R' F L' D' F' R' D2 B R L' D2 R2 F L' D F2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *R F' L' B' D' U R' F U L2 U2 B' U B L B' L R2 F2 L2 Fw' Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *B Rw F L2 B Fw Uw2 L R2 Fw' F2 Rw' B' F' Uw F2 D B' Fw' Rw2 Uw' F' U2 Fw Rw2 D F2 Uw B Uw2 L' R D2 Uw Fw Uw Rw' R F2 R'
*2. *L Fw D' Rw' R2 B Fw2 F' R' Uw' R2 D' U B' Fw' R2 Fw2 F D B2 Fw Rw F' R' Uw B F2 Rw' Uw U' R Fw' F2 D' Fw' U R Fw U' B2
*3. *B' L2 Uw' B' L2 F2 Uw U' L B U2 B' L' Rw' R D2 U B' Uw2 Rw R Uw2 R D' Uw B' Fw R2 F L B2 Fw2 U' B Rw2 B2 Fw Rw Uw' Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *U Rw' B' L2 R' B Bw L Fw2 D Dw' Uw B2 Bw2 D Uw' Lw Fw' Lw2 Bw Dw Bw2 D F2 U2 B' Dw' F D' Dw' Uw2 U R Uw' Rw Uw2 Fw Rw B' Bw2 Fw2 D2 U2 Bw D' Fw' L2 Dw2 Rw Dw2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 Dw Uw' Bw' U Fw2 R2 Uw'
*2. *Bw R B2 D L' Rw Fw' Uw L2 U' Fw F Rw' Bw Uw Bw U Rw2 R2 Dw Lw R' D2 Uw' U' Lw B' R' Dw Bw2 Fw' L2 Dw B2 Fw F U B' Dw' U2 R' F Uw2 L' D' Dw Uw2 U2 Lw' Dw2 U Rw B' Dw' B' Bw' F' U2 Rw2 R'
*3. *U' L Lw2 B2 F' Rw2 Bw2 Dw' Lw R2 D Uw2 Bw U' Lw' R Dw2 L D' Fw L2 Lw Rw' D L2 Fw' Lw2 Bw' D' B2 Fw2 F2 Dw' Bw2 L R2 U2 L' D' L Rw' Dw2 Lw Bw2 R U2 Bw Fw U B Dw2 U2 Lw Rw B' Rw' D2 L' Lw2 U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D' B2 2R' B2 3F' 2L 3R2 B' 2B' 3R' U2 2L 2U2 2R' 2F2 2D 2U' R' 2U2 2F' D' 3U2 U' L 2R2 2B2 2D2 3U' 3F' 2U U2 3R' D2 2B2 2F' U' 3F' 3U' F' 2L 2B2 2F2 F 2R D' 3F2 2U' 2F2 D 2R2 B2 R' D2 U' 2R 3U2 U2 F U' R' B' L 3F' 2R' B' 2U' 2F2 2U' 2F2 D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *R' 3F 2F' 2D' 3U 3B2 3L2 3R' 3U2 U2 B 2F2 F2 3R' 3D2 3F 3R' B' 2F 3D' U R2 2D' 2F F 2U2 2L B' 3F D 2F' F U2 L2 D2 3R' 2D2 2U' F2 L B' 2B 2L2 3L 3R R' D 3D2 3U2 L 2L' 3R2 R 3F2 3L' 2R' 3B' D 2D2 U' 2L' D' 2B2 D 3D2 L2 3R2 3B2 L' 2B 3L' F 2R2 3B2 2D 3D' 3U 2U' 2R' 3U 2U2 2L2 3B2 L2 3F' 3U 2B 3R' B2 2U' 2L2 2R2 B' 2F' D2 2U2 F' 3U' R2 F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L U' F' R2 D' L B2 R2 D L F2 L B U' L2 B D2 L F' Rw' Uw'
*2. *R L F' R' F' B2 U' D R2 B F' D F' B' U F2 R2 B2 F' D2 U Fw Uw2
*3. *B D R' L' B2 L2 F L2 F U' R2 F L' B2 R F' R2 L' F Rw' Uw2
*4. *L' U B2 D' R' U2 D F D2 U L2 F' U' D L2 R' U F2 U2 F' B' Rw Uw
*5. *F2 L R' U' L' F2 D U' F2 R2 B2 R' L D' L' B F L' R' B' U Fw Uw'
*6. *U2 R B' R2 B R' D2 U B D L2 D L' B D U L R B F2 Rw2
*7. *F U2 D F R D L F' L2 F' R' B2 L U D2 L U' L2 U2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*8. *R D F2 U' F' U' R B U' F' R' D2 R' F B L' F' U2 F L' U Fw Uw
*9. *D2 U R' D' F2 L2 U L2 B2 F L R F' D2 F' B2 D2 F2 B2 Rw2 Uw
*10. *D U B' R2 U' L B' F U' R L F' U2 L' U F' B2 U' R' Fw' Uw2
*11. *D U' R2 L F R2 L' B2 R U2 L2 R' B F2 L B2 D R' B' Rw2 Uw
*12. *L2 D B F U' R' B D L R' U2 R U' D' L' F' R2 D' U B2 Rw' Uw'
*13. *D2 F R D2 B' F2 L2 F' B2 U2 D B' D2 F2 R B' F R2 F' R' U2 Fw' Uw2
*14. *F' L U L2 F' R2 B2 D F U F B2 R U F B2 U L U' Fw Uw2
*15. *L' D' L D L2 F L2 R F' R' D' B D L F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L' U' Rw2 Uw'
*16. *U' F' D R D' R D2 R2 F B2 D' B R U2 B' D F U B Rw' Uw'
*17. *F D' U2 B' D2 F2 D R U B' R' L2 D U2 B2 L2 D' L B2 Rw'
*18. *R' D2 L F' R D2 R' F' B D R L' F' D2 L U' D' F2 B' Rw2 Uw
*19. *B D U L F2 L B D U L' B2 R' F2 B' U2 D' L2 D' L R' F' Rw' Uw'
*20. *R B L' D2 F U F L F2 B' U2 D B' L2 B' R' D2 U' B D2 B Rw2 Uw2
*21. *U2 R2 B L U F B2 D2 B' L2 D F2 U R B2 D L2 U R' D' U Fw'
*22. *U F B' U F L' B D' B L2 R2 F R2 L U2 L' D2 B2 R2 B' Rw Uw
*23. *R' F B2 U2 F L' R' B U L' U' B2 U' L' B' U2 F R' D R2 D Rw Uw
*24. *B2 D' U F L' F' U R F' L2 R' D L B D2 R F D L R U Rw Uw'
*25. *B U2 D2 F2 R' F D U' R L2 U' B D' F' B L' B R D L' B' Rw2 Uw2
*26. *D R' B U D2 B D' R L' B D' R U B D2 B' F2 L2 F2 L Fw Uw'
*27. *B L2 U F2 R' U2 R2 L2 U L R U F2 D R' B L2 U' R L B Rw' Uw2
*28. *F' D F D' F L' R' D R2 D R B' L2 U R' U' D' B' R' L2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*29. *U' R2 L2 F U' D2 R U B' D' U R' L2 D2 U' L F2 B' U F' D2 Fw' Uw2
*30. *D2 L U' D F2 B L' B2 D2 L' D B2 U B2 R L' F R2 L' D2 Fw Uw2
*31. *R F2 L2 B D2 B' L U D' R' B2 R2 U F2 R D2 B R L' Fw' Uw'
*32. *F2 R U B D' F B' U2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 D' U L B L2 U R2 B' Rw Uw2
*33. *L F L' B2 R' L U' L2 F' U2 D' B2 R' D' F D2 L R2 B D2 R Uw
*34. *L2 F L2 F B D' L F R' U R F' D' B F2 U2 B D' L' U' Rw2 Uw2
*35. *F2 U R' U' L2 B L' R2 B U F2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 D' R' U2 R' Fw Uw'
*36. *L2 U' F D L2 R U' L2 R F R2 U2 F R2 D2 B R L2 U L2 Fw' Uw2
*37. *F2 B' D' B2 D' R' F' D' L2 B2 D2 U R2 D' F D B' L' D' Fw Uw2
*38. *L' D B' D2 F L U' R' B2 R' D2 F2 R2 U' F B L2 U2 L2 D' Rw Uw
*39. *B' L R F' B D' U F L' R' B' D2 B D R B2 L R' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*40. *U L F B R2 U B2 F' U2 R' L2 F' B L' R2 D2 U' R' B Rw2 Uw2
*41. *U' R' L F2 R2 U2 F2 D B L2 B2 D U' R2 L B' F2 U' R' B' Rw2 Uw
*42. *U' F' D U R' L F R2 B' L2 R' B' D2 L2 F2 B L2 R B' D' R Fw Uw
*43. *F' D2 L2 F' B2 R2 F B' R2 L D' B' D' F' U2 F' R B' R' F' D2 Fw Uw2
*44. *F2 D2 B2 D L B D' B F' R2 F2 R2 U' D' L B2 D R B Rw Uw'
*45. *R2 L F2 D' R F2 U F L2 R2 B2 R2 B R F R' F U B2 U Rw2 Uw2
*46. *F2 D U B' R' D2 B U' D' B' F' U2 D' L' U' B D2 B R F2 R2 Fw Uw'
*47. *U' D2 L B' F' D2 R2 L' B' L B2 R2 F L' R' D B R2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*48. *L' R B L F' B R2 U L F D2 B U R2 L F' D' F U2 D Fw Uw'
*49. *F U' B2 U' R' L U B' F2 L2 U2 F' D2 R F R U2 D2 B2 L Fw' Uw2
*50. *F2 U2 R2 D B L2 F2 D2 R' D2 R2 L F' B L' U2 L2 R D F2 D' Fw' Uw2
*51. *F2 U' D' R2 B' R' F2 U R2 L' D' B2 U D2 B R' D2 L R' B Rw Uw
*52. *F2 L F' R U L2 F2 U D' B2 D' R' B' R' U' B2 L' F D Fw' Uw2
*53. *F' R2 F' D2 F2 R L' U D' R2 U L B U' B2 F2 R L' B R Fw' Uw'
*54. *U F B' L D2 F2 D B2 U' F' R' L2 F2 R F' R F2 L B' Rw Uw
*55. *U2 F2 B' L U2 R F L2 B' R2 U2 D R' F D' U B2 D F U2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*56. *F2 R B' U' L' R B R2 L2 U' R' D U L D U' F R2 L2 F2 Rw' Uw2
*57. *F2 R' D R D2 L2 U' L2 F2 D' R B2 U R D' B D R2 B2 L F2 Rw' Uw2
*58. *F D2 F2 R' U' D' R2 D' R' D' F' U' R2 U F R' B' U' F' L2 Fw' Uw
*59. *F2 R' D2 R2 D' F' D' F2 U' B2 D2 F U2 F L' B F' L D2 Fw'
*60. *L F B' L2 R U R U R2 L' B' D U2 B2 D B2 F D2 U L2 Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 F2 L B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B' D F2 D2 L2 B' U' F' L
*2. *D F2 D2 B2 D' L2 U R2 U L2 U' F' U' L B R' B' U2 L' D L
*3. *F2 U2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B2 U L D L' B' R' D2 F2 D' U
*4. *D2 F2 U F2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 U L' F' R D' B2 U' L R2 B' U2 R'
*5. *R2 U2 B2 L2 U' F2 D R2 D2 U R' U2 F L F U L2 D' R' F'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 D2 U2 R' B' D B' L2 B L' U2 R F D'
*2. *F U2 F' U2 F D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U' L' R2 B' F2 R2 D F2 L D2
*3. *D2 F U2 F2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 R2 U F2 L' U' L2 B2 U2 L D2 U'
*4. *L2 B2 R2 B R2 U2 B' F' U2 B' R2 U' L D U' B F L2 D F2
*5. *U' F R' D' B2 D L D R2 F L2 D R2 F2 U R2 F2 U' L2 D' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U' F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D R2 U' F' U' R' U F' R' B U2 F D2 F2
*2. *L2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 F' R' D B' U2 B R
*3. *L B2 L' B2 R F2 D2 R U2 R' U2 B' D L' F D' L F' D2 L2
*4. *R2 F2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U L D2 F' U' R B' D2 L R'
*5. *F U2 F U2 L2 B2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 R' D2 R' U' F L2 F' L F D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 D' B2 F' U' F' D' B' D' U R' F2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R F2 R' U2 F U' R2 U' R' U'
*3. *B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 U L2 R2 B U2 R' B2 U L R2 U' B' R'
*4. *Uw' R' Uw U' L R2 Uw' Rw Fw D Rw Uw2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' Rw' B D' B' Uw' Rw2 B' Uw Fw' Rw' R2 D Uw U2 L' Uw2 L' R B2 R' U Rw2 D2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F R2 U F2 U R F2 U'
*3. *F' U2 R2 U2 F L2 B' U2 B' L2 D2 U L' D2 L2 F L U2 F2 R'
*4. *Rw' F' U' L Rw' D' Fw' U' R' D2 Uw' U' L2 Rw D2 B2 L2 R Uw' Fw' Rw U F' U' B Fw' F' L' D' B D2 Uw2 U2 R Uw2 U2 L2 Fw Uw2 F'
*5. *B L Lw' F' Uw2 F2 Rw' R2 F' L2 Rw' R' U2 L D' Dw2 U2 B2 F Rw2 U' Rw D' Lw Fw' Lw' Bw Fw Rw' Uw2 R2 Bw Fw Uw U Fw' Rw2 R D2 Uw2 Rw R' U' Lw2 R2 F' L' Rw2 B' D2 F Lw2 Bw2 F' Lw2 D2 Dw Uw2 Fw' Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' F U2 R U2 R F' U2 F
*3. *F2 L D2 L' D2 L D2 B2 R' U2 R' D' F D2 R2 D2 B R' D F2 R
*4. *Rw D' Uw2 R2 B Fw' D2 L' U2 Fw L' Rw B F Uw' R' U' Rw2 U L2 Rw' Uw2 U Rw2 Uw' L2 F' Uw' U2 B2 Fw R2 F Rw2 D2 Uw2 F Uw2 U' L
*5. *Uw' Fw2 Uw' R' Uw' Rw2 Fw F2 D Dw' Lw R' Bw2 F2 L2 R Uw' U' B2 Fw' F Lw' Uw2 Bw U2 Lw' R D2 Dw' F D' Dw' U F' Dw' Rw2 D Lw' Rw2 Uw' L' Uw2 L B2 F2 D2 B Dw' Fw2 F2 D Dw Uw' Rw2 F2 Rw Fw2 L2 Lw2 D
*6. *2D 2B' L 3U2 2U' 3F2 2L' 2D2 U' 2B D F D' 2L 3F2 U' F' 2L2 B' 3U' 2L' 2U 3R' F' L2 B2 2L' U2 3F2 F U' 2F F' L 3R' 2D 2L' B 2L' F2 2L 3U2 2F2 3R' U2 2B2 U L' 2R2 B2 F R 3U2 2B2 F2 3R2 D' R2 D 3R' 2D2 R' 2U' 3R 2R R2 D' 3R F' 3R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R U' R' U  F2 R2 U' F R
*3. *B L2 U2 L2 F R2 U2 F' U2 F2 U2 L F R' B2 D F' L U L' R
*4. *F' D' U2 Fw2 L B2 Uw Fw2 D' Uw2 U2 B Uw2 L2 Uw B Fw2 F L' R' D Uw2 Fw Uw' L2 B' R' D' B U2 B D B2 L R2 Fw2 F Rw2 R' F'
*5. *B2 Uw' Rw D' Dw' R2 Uw2 U' Fw Uw U2 Lw' Rw' U' Rw2 Fw' Uw Lw' Fw' U' F L Lw Bw2 Rw' Uw L' R2 U R F L Fw2 R Fw' L D Dw' R Fw F Lw2 Dw' F Dw' Fw' Lw2 D Dw' L2 D2 Fw2 L2 D' L Lw Bw2 D2 L' Rw'
*6. *B' 2D 3F' 3U' 3R U2 3R D2 2L' 3F 2L 2U' 3R' 2F' 2L R' 3F' 3U2 B2 3F F' 2R D' 2D' 2U U2 R' 2U 2R2 F' 2R 2B' 3F' 2D2 2R2 3F2 3U2 R' 3F F 2R U 2B2 F2 2D2 U2 3R2 3U2 3R2 2F L 3R 2R2 2B' 2D2 2U' 2L' 2B' 3U2 2U2 R' F' D' 3F' 2U' 2L2 R' F2 3U U
*7. *D' 3U 2L' 3L 2U 2R2 3U' 2U2 3F2 L 3B' R 3D2 2U' 3F2 L2 3B' 3U' 2L' B' 3R' B' 3R' 3U2 3B2 U2 2B' 3B2 2D2 2F' L R' B2 3D' L' 2R B2 3D 2U2 2B 3B' L 3R' 2R 3F 2F 3L 2R' U B' 3U' 2L2 3R2 2R2 2D 3D2 U' 3L2 U' 3R' 2R2 D' 2D 2U B D 3F 2F' F R2 3U2 3R' 3D' 2F2 U' F2 2D B2 2L R D2 R 3U 2B2 2F' 3R' D2 R 2U 2B 3B 3L' 2R2 3B' F2 3R2 2R2 3U' 2B' 2U2

*Clock
1. *UR1+ DR5- DL3+ UL2+ U6+ R1+ D1- L4- ALL1+ y2 U5+ R4- D4+ L3- ALL4- UR
*2. *UR1- DR3- DL3- UL2+ U6+ R3+ D1- L4+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R5- D1- L3- ALL3- UR DR DL
*3. *UR5- DR0+ DL3- UL5- U0+ R3+ D5- L0+ ALL5- y2 U2- R4- D0+ L1- ALL5+ DL UL
*4. *UR3+ DR4+ DL3- UL2+ U2- R1- D2+ L4- ALL5- y2 U4+ R3- D1+ L2+ ALL3- UR
*5. *UR0+ DR1- DL3- UL4- U4+ R1+ D2+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U5- R0+ D1- L6+ ALL3+ UR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R L U' L U L U' u'
*2. *U R' B R' L' U B' R' l' r' b u'
*3. *U' R B' R' U L B' L U' l' r' b'
*4. *U' B' U' L R B L' B l' r b' u'
*5. *R' L R' L R B' L' l' r u'

*Square-1
1. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, 2) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (6, 1) / (6, 3) / (0, -2) /
*2. *(3, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-2, -1)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-4, -3)
*4. *(0, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, -2) / (-1, 6) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (0, -4)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, 1)

*Skewb
1. *R' L' R L' U R U B' U' B' U'
*2. *U' R L' U L R L B U B' U'
*3. *L B' U' R L' R L' B' L' B' U'
*4. *U' L' U' L U' L R U' R' B' U'
*5. *B U' L B' R U B' U R B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 U' F2 R U2 R F2 R2
*3. *L2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 D2 L2 D2 F' R D' R2 D' R' F2 D' R' B2 F D'
*4. *Fw' U' B' R D' Uw2 U L Rw2 D' F Rw B2 L2 Fw2 D2 U2 B D Fw Uw' B2 F' Uw' Rw' B' Fw2 D2 Rw' B' F2 L' Uw2 U B2 F2 Rw' B L' Rw'
*5. *Rw D2 Dw' L' D2 F L R U2 F' Lw2 Bw2 F' R2 Fw2 Rw2 Bw F L2 D Dw Uw' U2 L Uw2 Bw' Uw' B' F2 Lw B2 Bw Rw2 U' Fw U B' L2 Lw' R Bw2 Uw' U' L' B Fw' Uw L2 Fw' R' Uw' F D Fw F Uw2 B' Lw R2 Uw'
*OH. *U2 F U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 F' L2 B2 L B' D R' D L2 D L' F2 R'
*Clock. *UR5+ DR3+ DL1+ UL2+ U0+ R3+ D4+ L5- ALL2+ y2 U5- R3- D3- L1- ALL4+ UR DR DL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L U' B' R L' U' L B' l r' b'
*Skewb. *U B R' L R' U' L' R U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 6) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (2, 0)


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 20, 2018)

2x2: (1.99), 3.14, 3.18, (3.71), 2.26 = 2.86
3x3 : 11.79, (9.55), (12.78), 11.69, 9.91 = 11.13
4x4 : 52.12, 51.63, (54.10), (49.96), 49.98 = 51.24
5x5 : 1:48.60, (1:51.19), 1:44.56, (1:42.95), 1:46.89 = 1:46.68
6x6 : 3:28.60, 3:08.03, 3:16.41, 3:13.10, 2:56.99 = 3:12.51
7x7 : (5:25.88), 5:51.77, 5:28.09, 5:50.53, (6:02.82) = 5:43.46
2x2 BLD : 17.86, 15.12, 25.78 = 19.59
3x3 BLD : 1:22.56, DNF, 1:37.52 = 1:22.56
4x4 BLD : 9:14.08, DNF, DNF = 9:14.08
3x3 Multi-BLD : 6/7 40:05.86
3x3 OH : (17.84), (25.80), 23.37, 21.26, 23.47 = 22.70
3x3 Feet : (1:07.56), 1:30.68, (1:40.41), 1:37.71, 1:07.79 = 1:25.39
3x3 MTS : 56.66, (1:10.02), 1:04.52, 58.09, (40.90) = 59.76
3x3 FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:09.51
2-5 Relay : 3:18.04
2-6 Relay : 6:18.13
2-7 Relay : 13.48.87
Clock : 9.95, (9.01), 11.60, 11.01, (11.68) = 10.85
Megaminx : 1:31.81, (1:17.58), 1:33.12, 1:31.10, (1:34.39) = 1:32.01
Pyraminx : (3.37), (5.91), 5.88, 5.31, 4.35 = 5.18
Square 1 : (20.57), (26.79), 23.01, 23.47, 25.43 = 23.97
Skewb : (3.50), 5.34, 4.29, 4.84, (5.85) = 4.82
Kilominx : 31.47, 31.65, (31.82), 30.27, (26.38) = 31.13
Mini Guildford : 5:26.53


----------



## Lili Martin (Mar 20, 2018)

2x2 : 9.40, (16.17), 14.30, 15.81, (7.69) = 13.17
3x3 : 40.47, 36.31, (41.49), 36.30, (35.85) = 37.69


----------



## kbrune (Mar 20, 2018)

*2x2*: *7.02*
4.50, 8.96, 5.49, 6.80, 8.79

*3x3: 17.84*
18.36, 14.39, 23.83, 17.44, 17.72

*4x4: 1:25.78*
1:28.76, 1:23.95, 1:21.11, 1:26.32, 1:27.06

*5x5: 2:41.57*
2:43.79, 2:38.44, 2:42.41, 2:42.88, 2:39.43

*FMC:* 38 moves
D B2 D2 U R' 2X2X2 
D' L2 D R' D' R 2X2X3 
D2 F' D' F L D L B D2 B' F2L-1
*L D L' D' L D L' D2 L2E L2C
* F2 R' D' R F2 L' U L' U' L' PLL Insertion


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Mar 20, 2018)

3x3- 23.54, 22.46, (21.13), (34.13), 25.96 = 23.98

4x4- 2:13.31, 2:18.02, (2:24.88), 2:10.31, (2:08.69) = 2:13.88


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 21, 2018)

FMC: 47 // still just playing around with ZZ



Spoiler



x2 // inspection
F2 R' F U F' R D // EOLine
R2 U R2 U' R2 L2 U' L' U R // First Block
L2 U L' U L U' L' U L' U' L U L' U' L // Second Block
R U' L' U Rw R' x' y2 // Winter Variation
R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 // A-perm


----------



## Thom S. (Mar 21, 2018)

3x3:
22.76
21.78
33.56
23.37
20.42

OH:
1:03.48
51.46
2:26.96
1:00.61
1:41.03

Square-1:
15.66
14.24
19.41
19.43
16.24

Megaminx:
2:57.75
2:53.49
2:36.79
3:12.91
2:35.77


----------



## Reprobate (Mar 22, 2018)

2x2 - (21.83), 15.83, (10.3), 17.57, 14.67 = 16.02
3x3 -(28.69), (25.99), 26.58, 27.97, 28.44 = 27.66
4x4 - 1:21.08, (1:30.47), 1:23.49, (1:15.73), 1:18.66 = 1:21.08
5x5 - (2:19.75), 2:20.47, 2:21.86, 2:49.30, (2:54.48) = 2:30.54
7x7 - 6:55.75, (6:56.32), 6:30.74, 6:24.99, (6:16.25) = 6:37.16
2+3+4 relay - 2:49.02
2+3+4+5 relay - 4:50.64


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 22, 2018)

2x2 : 3.88, 4.80, 4.07, (4.98), (3.78) = 4.25
3x3 : 13.49, (12.84), 13.49, 13.68, (13.68) = 13.55
4x4 : (48.37), 49.60, (49.86), 48.90, 49.27 = 49.26
5x5 : (1:53.63), 1:47.54, 1:45.79, (1:31.75), 1:32.19 = 1:41.84
6x6 : 2:49.96, (2:57.50), (2:44.58), 2:45.50, 2:54.96 = 2:50.14
7x7 : (4:00.35), 4:04.12, 4:07.63, (4:09.95), 4:01.07 = 4:04.27
OH : (33.78), (42.42), 33.79, 34.82, 42.07 = 36.89
MTS : 52.48, (56.87), 46.61, (41.31), 48.20 = 49.10
2-4 Relay : 1:21.16
2-5 Relay : 3:02.32
2-6 Relay : 5:59.72
2-7 Relay : 9:43.49
Clock : 14.26, 13.46, (12.49), 14.76, (17.87) = 14.16
Megaminx : 1:21.70, 1:29.66, (1:20.17), 1:24.32, (1:34.64) = 1:25.23
Pyraminx : (4.16), (6.41), 6.26, 5.00, 4.82 = 5.36
Square-1 : 28.06, (33.23), 25.15, (22.84), 23.11 = 25.44
Skewb : (5.49), (10.42), 8.13, 7.49, 7.07 = 7.56
Kilominx : 37.93, 38.15, (40.26), (32.59), 39.50 = 38.53
Mini Guildford : 6:29.03


----------



## Hazel (Mar 22, 2018)

3x3 - 14.799 Ao5

14.956
14.249
15.193
13.601
15.894


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 23, 2018)

Can I just hand scramble for 6x6 and 7x7?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 24, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Can I just hand scramble for 6x6 and 7x7?


And why cannot you use the given scrambles? You could not hand scramble (if that is what I guess) on a WCA
competition and we try to follow the WCA rules as far as possible.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Mar 24, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> And why cannot you use the given scrambles? You could not hand scramble (if that is what I guess) on a WCA
> competition and we try to follow the WCA rules as far as possible.


Ok thanks.


----------



## Lumej (Mar 24, 2018)

2x2: (4.81), 10.36, 11.39, (37.71), 13.15 = 11.63
3x3: 27.14, 25.50, 25.53, (27.53), (24.17) = 26.06
4x4: 1:53.79, 2:14.89, (2:19.35), (1:53.48), 1:59.42 = 2:02.70
234: 3:01.67


----------



## Parker Z (Mar 24, 2018)

2x2: 4.595 Average: 3.907, 3.825, 5.089, 4.899, 4.979
3x3: 13.822 Average: 13.822 13.1, 14.532, 11.138, 14.114, 14.253
4x4: 1:02.027 (personal best) Average: 58.267, 1:01.284, 1:06.531, 56.884, 1:07.389
5x5: 1:58.41 Average: 1:49.827, 1:55.497, 2:10.721, 2:04.725, 1:55.007
6x6: 3:54.422 Average: 4:00.043, 4:08.099, 4:00.28, 3:29.86, 3:42.943
2-4 relay: 1:26.45
2-5 relay: 3:44.92
2x2 blindfolded: DNF Mean: DNF, 3:23.539, 1:54.478
3x3 MTS: 2:02.889 Average: 2:08.186, DNF, 2:05.175, 1:55.307, 1:45.145
3x3 OH: 29.365 Average: 25.898, 31.411, 26.738, 29.946, 1:01.973 (I messed up on the PLL and had to redo the whole solve)
3x3 With Feet: 5:04.35 Average: 5:28.137, 7:32.011, 5:07.526, 4:14.066, 4:37.387
Pyraminx: 6.945 Average: 3.397, 7.424, 5.308, 8.573, 8.102
Megaminx: 1:21.145 Average: 1:22.372, 1:21.427, 1:19.637, 1:10.007, 1:22.744
Skewb: 10.855 Average: 6.898, 10.056, 9.836, 12.673, 14.611
Square-1: 55.022 Average: 39.948, 57.534, 59.755, 1:09.621, 47.777
3x3 FMC: 45 Moves


Spoiler: FMC Solution



x-cross: Z2 U D' L D' F D' U' F' U F
2nd pair: U L U2 L' U' L' U L2 U L'
3rd pair: R' U R U
4th pair: F U F' U' F U
OLL: R U R'
PLL: F' L' F U F' U' F' L F2 U' F' U'


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 24, 2018)

Parker Z said:


> 2x2: 4.595 Average: 3.907, 3.825, 5.089, 4.899, 4.979
> 3x3: 13.822 Average: 13.822 13.1, 14.532, 11.138, 14.114, 14.253
> 4x4: 1:02.027 (personal best) Average: 58.267, 1:01.284, 1:06.531, 56.884, 1:07.389
> 5x5: 1:58.41 Average: 1:49.827, 1:55.497, 2:10.721, 2:04.725, 1:55.007
> ...


Hey @Parker Z Welcome to your first week of competing on the forums. Something that helps the moderators of this forum is if you could post you times such as 2x2: 1.33, 4.44, 29.33, 0.54, 42.44 = ? No big deal at all especially since this is your first time posting here, but just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 25, 2018)

2x2- 4.358
3.700, 4.566, (2.964), 4.81, (6.529)
3x3- 21.5423
22.139, (23.809), (19.62), 21.646, 20.842
2-3-4 - 2:17.450


----------



## X-treme cuber (Mar 26, 2018)

3x3 is 32.33,39.27,38.54,40.94,32.262x2 is 10.99,9.11,6.39,9.35,6.83


----------



## Parker Z (Mar 27, 2018)

X-treme cuber said:


> 3x3 is 32.33,39.27,38.54,40.94,32.262x2 is 10.99,9.11,6.39,9.35,6.83



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Mar 27, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> And why cannot you use the given scrambles? You could not hand scramble (if that is what I guess) on a WCA
> competition and we try to follow the WCA rules as far as possible.


https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#4g1


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/regulations/#4g1


Note that this says that if you (accidentally) get the scramble wrong, you don't have to fix it (at a delegate's discretion). It does not say you are allowed to simply apply a hand scramble. You are expected to at least TRY to apply a proper scramble.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2018)

Results week 12: congratulations to thecubingwizard, ichcubegern and Sahdowjockey!

*2x2x2*(121)

 1.72 Arnav Arora
 1.91 applezfall
 1.93 lejitcuber
 2.01 MattheoDW
 2.03 Khairur Rachim
 2.12 TheDubDubJr
 2.14 leomannen
 2.47 asacuber
 2.48 turtwig
 2.57 mihnea3000
 2.60 Sixstringcal
 2.66 G2013
 2.72 RCTACameron
 2.74 JustinTimeCuber
 2.82 Jack Pfeifer
 2.86 cubeshepherd
 2.87 thecubingwizard
 3.01 the super cuber
 3.06 Competition Cuber
 3.08 Nikhil Soares
 3.13 Ethan Horspool
 3.18 asiahyoo1997
 3.25 tdm
 3.28 acchyutjolly26
 3.33 OriginalUsername
 3.35 [email protected]
 3.36 paulcuber3
 3.36 AidanNoogie
 3.37 RobinCube
 3.40 DhruvA
 3.44 Jscuber
 3.57 Ianwubby
 3.60 2017LAMB06
 3.63 Shadowjockey
 3.73 CaptainB
 3.75 CornerCutter
 3.75 Moonwink Cuber
 3.78 DaniëlKassab1
 3.82 sigalig
 3.83 [email protected]
 3.90 Now3852
 3.97 Jonsa87
 4.16 ARandomCuber
 4.20 ichcubegern
 4.23 speedcuber71
 4.25 bacyril
 4.27 SolveThatCube
 4.28 OJ Cubing
 4.36 Duncan Bannon
 4.43 NathanaelCubes
 4.47 antirizarry1622
 4.47 Mark Boyanowski
 4.47 typeman5
 4.47 Hargun02
 4.52 seth0420
 4.53 DGCubes
 4.55 sam596
 4.59 Parker Z
 4.63 Lachlan Stephens
 4.63 Oatch
 4.64 whatshisbucket
 4.70 Underwatercuber
 4.77 yghklvn
 4.83 TipsterTrickster
 4.87 abunickabhi
 5.01 MCuber
 5.06 weatherman223
 5.10 Rubiksdude4144
 5.17 CubeStack_Official
 5.24 topppits
 5.25 teboecubes
 5.28 buzzteam4
 5.31 Aerospry
 5.49 PotatoesAreUs
 5.52 Amelia Cheng
 5.53 jaym-er
 5.54 MartinN13
 5.58 david_5647
 5.62 obelisk477
 5.63 janelle
 5.93 Bubbagrub
 6.00 SpartanSailor
 6.17 Lewis
 6.18 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.24 TasseRasse
 6.44 ComputerGuy365
 6.47 tigermaxi
 6.49 Moreno van Rooijen
 6.55 VDel_234_
 6.65 Bogdan
 6.69 kumato
 6.78 Kenneth Svendson
 7.00 SirVivor
 7.03 kbrune
 7.04 Teemu
 7.17 h2f
 7.17 d4m1no
 7.53 speedcube.insta
 7.56 redoxxy
 7.75 theos
 7.87 Mike Hughey
 8.05 Lykos
 8.14 Ali161102
 8.43 X-treme cuber
 8.51 One Wheel
 8.65 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.69 dschieses
 9.19 Theo Leinad
 9.83 ToastasaurusCuber
 10.12 FireCuber
 10.84 Jacck
 11.31 Rubiksmath
 11.63 Lumej
 11.88 Deadly chicken
 12.11 dnguyen2204
 13.14 GTregay
 13.17 Lili Martin
 16.02 Reprobate
 16.62 MatsBergsten
 17.36 cougarscratch
 23.84 Diamond_ninja109
*3x3x3 *(147)

 7.30 lejitcuber
 7.67 asiahyoo1997
 7.90 Khairur Rachim
 8.51 Arnav Arora
 8.88 Jack Pfeifer
 9.15 Ethan Horspool
 9.37 OriginalUsername
 9.44 speedcuber71
 9.50 asacuber
 9.70 thecubingwizard
 9.88 FastCubeMaster
 9.95 MattheoDW
 10.18 mihnea3000
 10.30 turtwig
 10.45 AidanNoogie
 10.56 ichcubegern
 10.57 Jscuber
 10.64 Nikhil Soares
 10.78 tdm
 10.86 SolveThatCube
 10.88 G2013
 10.99 applezfall
 11.01 Shadowjockey
 11.09 Now3852
 11.13 the super cuber
 11.13 cubeshepherd
 11.14 Brendan Bakker
 11.14 TheDubDubJr
 11.26 JustinTimeCuber
 11.27 Underwatercuber
 11.33 DGCubes
 11.41 AriIsSleeping
 11.65 Jonsa87
 11.71 RCTACameron
 11.76 2017LAMB06
 11.88 typeman5
 12.11 Hargun02
 12.17 DaniëlKassab1
 12.20 paulcuber3
 12.21 [email protected]
 12.63 ican97
 12.66 DhruvA
 12.67 JustAnotherGenericCu
 12.79 acchyutjolly26
 12.85 obelisk477
 12.89 Keroma12
 12.98 Ianwubby
 13.17 MCuber
 13.19 E-Cuber
 13.20 sigalig
 13.20 antirizarry1622
 13.36 yghklvn
 13.51 ARandomCuber
 13.52 DumplingMaster
 13.55 bacyril
 13.78 [email protected]
 13.79 TasseRasse
 13.79 Mark Boyanowski
 13.80 jaym-er
 13.82 Parker Z
 13.85 abunickabhi
 13.87 Moonwink Cuber
 14.13 CubeStack_Official
 14.16 leomannen
 14.21 JackPurdum
 14.40 RobinCube
 14.49 tigermaxi
 14.50 Sixstringcal
 14.63 d4m1no
 14.66 ComputerGuy365
 14.66 Aerma
 14.77 OJ Cubing
 14.78 Rubiksdude4144
 14.94 sam596
 14.97 Kenneth Svendson
 15.22 buzzteam4
 15.28 SirVivor
 15.57 Aerospry
 15.72 CaptainB
 15.94 Tx789
 16.02 Bogdan
 16.06 AhmetYG
 16.21 PotatoesAreUs
 16.39 weatherman223
 16.43 seth0420
 16.46 david_5647
 16.76 teboecubes
 16.84 speedcube.insta
 16.92 MartinN13
 17.10 TipsterTrickster
 17.27 whatshisbucket
 17.45 topppits
 17.49 Ali161102
 17.56 h2f
 17.58 xyzzy
 17.68 Lachlan Stephens
 17.73 NathanaelCubes
 17.84 kbrune
 17.93 Lykos
 18.08 Deri Nata Wijaya
 18.08 Amelia Cheng
 18.24 Oatch
 18.54 obatake
 18.64 Moreno van Rooijen
 19.88 az897
 20.01 GTregay
 20.09 Mike Hughey
 20.86 VDel_234_
 21.27 X cuber
 21.54 Duncan Bannon
 21.75 kumato
 21.95 Teemu
 22.40 InlandEmpireCuber
 22.64 Thom S.
 22.70 oliviervlcube
 22.96 EliteCuber575
 23.18 TylerBur
 23.32 dnguyen2204
 23.45 PuzzledCuber
 23.52 redoxxy
 23.93 Lewis
 23.95 theos
 23.99 Petri Krzywacki
 24.55 SpartanSailor
 24.72 ToastasaurusCuber
 25.21 Nisheeth
 25.30 Prem The Cuber
 26.06 Lumej
 26.81 One Wheel
 27.66 Reprobate
 28.51 Bubbagrub
 29.41 Prashant Saran
 29.45 Theo Leinad
 29.62 Rubiksmath
 30.82 vextorite
 31.27 frisbii
 31.94 RyuKagamine
 32.10 Jacck
 35.79 dschieses
 35.87 MatsBergsten
 36.38 WillyTheWizard
 36.71 X-treme cuber
 37.69 Lili Martin
 39.10 cougarscratch
 53.96 Deadly chicken
 56.67 Diamond_ninja109
 DNF Mikael weiss
*4x4x4*(88)

 30.90 asiahyoo1997
 32.28 lejitcuber
 32.40 thecubingwizard
 35.53 Arnav Arora
 36.43 Khairur Rachim
 37.41 ichcubegern
 38.34 the super cuber
 38.70 Ethan Horspool
 39.30 speedcuber71
 40.94 G2013
 41.13 OriginalUsername
 42.05 Shadowjockey
 42.62 tdm
 43.25 turtwig
 45.51 Nikhil Soares
 45.90 [email protected]
 46.25 Jonsa87
 46.86 abunickabhi
 48.11 SolveThatCube
 48.21 DGCubes
 48.53 DhruvA
 48.79 Jscuber
 49.10 Keroma12
 49.26 bacyril
 49.31 RCTACameron
 49.36 Mark Boyanowski
 50.16 sigalig
 50.58 MCuber
 50.62 xyzzy
 51.01 OJ Cubing
 51.24 cubeshepherd
 53.08 acchyutjolly26
 53.09 Sixstringcal
 53.15 Ianwubby
 53.37 Underwatercuber
 53.89 Now3852
 54.42 sam596
 54.74 Brendan Bakker
 54.79 asacuber
 55.81 leomannen
 56.35 antirizarry1622
 57.50 JustinTimeCuber
 57.60 2017LAMB06
 57.66 d4m1no
 57.92 applezfall
 58.19 obelisk477
 58.66 ARandomCuber
 59.27 ComputerGuy365
 59.59 typeman5
 1:00.53 buzzteam4
 1:01.70 david_5647
 1:02.02 Parker Z
 1:02.90 Kenneth Svendson
 1:02.93 pjk
 1:04.76 Bogdan
 1:05.49 Moonwink Cuber
 1:05.72 JackPurdum
 1:07.80 PotatoesAreUs
 1:08.88 jaym-er
 1:08.91 h2f
 1:09.84 TipsterTrickster
 1:10.13 topppits
 1:11.16 Lykos
 1:11.29 tigermaxi
 1:21.08 Reprobate
 1:21.94 Bubbagrub
 1:22.33 CubeStack_Official
 1:23.24 weatherman223
 1:24.67 Amelia Cheng
 1:25.78 kbrune
 1:26.78 SpartanSailor
 1:27.61 teboecubes
 1:29.95 Mike Hughey
 1:30.92 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:31.37 VDel_234_
 1:39.49 theos
 1:43.06 Lewis
 1:45.77 GTregay
 2:02.01 redoxxy
 2:02.04 kumato
 2:02.70 Lumej
 2:04.98 ToastasaurusCuber
 2:13.88 Petri Krzywacki
 2:18.40 MatsBergsten
 2:19.34 dnguyen2204
 2:23.24 cougarscratch
 2:35.52 RyuKagamine
 2:48.78 Bart Van Eynde
*5x5x5*(62)

 54.61 asiahyoo1997
 56.85 lejitcuber
 1:03.61 Arnav Arora
 1:13.43 thecubingwizard
 1:13.81 ichcubegern
 1:14.30 Khairur Rachim
 1:16.45 mihnea3000
 1:18.10 speedcuber71
 1:19.39 Shadowjockey
 1:20.99 Ethan Horspool
 1:26.75 OriginalUsername
 1:26.94 Keroma12
 1:28.25 DGCubes
 1:28.41 sigalig
 1:30.57 Mark Boyanowski
 1:32.98 abunickabhi
 1:33.37 acchyutjolly26
 1:35.56 DhruvA
 1:37.89 Brendan Bakker
 1:38.67 Ianwubby
 1:40.34 [email protected]
 1:41.84 bacyril
 1:46.68 cubeshepherd
 1:48.06 xyzzy
 1:48.58 antirizarry1622
 1:49.09 Sixstringcal
 1:54.16 buzzteam4
 1:54.66 MCuber
 1:54.69 obelisk477
 1:55.79 Kenneth Svendson
 1:55.89 OJ Cubing
 1:56.03 RCTACameron
 1:56.10 ARandomCuber
 1:56.62 tdm
 1:58.22 leomannen
 1:58.40 Parker Z
 2:01.95 david_5647
 2:02.87 PotatoesAreUs
 2:02.94 Underwatercuber
 2:05.05 Bogdan
 2:05.83 az897
 2:09.16 TipsterTrickster
 2:09.56 Lykos
 2:13.49 jaym-er
 2:13.78 Jscuber
 2:23.35 CubeStack_Official
 2:27.24 Moonwink Cuber
 2:30.54 Reprobate
 2:34.25 Lewis
 2:38.28 Mike Hughey
 2:41.57 kbrune
 2:43.27 One Wheel
 3:00.35 redoxxy
 3:03.27 topppits
 3:06.78 GTregay
 3:11.44 VDel_234_
 3:31.67 InlandEmpireCuber
 3:46.05 MatsBergsten
 3:49.71 kumato
 4:19.43 SpartanSailor
 5:05.61 cougarscratch
 DNF Ali161102
*6x6x6*(34)

 1:45.99 asiahyoo1997
 2:14.08 Arnav Arora
 2:16.26 thecubingwizard
 2:24.69 Shadowjockey
 2:30.71 Keroma12
 2:32.62 ichcubegern
 2:42.82 Mark Boyanowski
 2:50.14 bacyril
 2:58.08 turtwig
 2:59.42 OriginalUsername
 3:04.91 G2013
 3:08.24 sigalig
 3:09.58 Nikhil Soares
 3:12.51 cubeshepherd
 3:13.81 abunickabhi
 3:22.31 DGCubes
 3:26.44 Sixstringcal
 3:29.62 DhruvA
 3:32.52 Ianwubby
 3:54.42 Parker Z
 4:04.68 buzzteam4
 4:09.44 Kenneth Svendson
 4:15.05 david_5647
 4:48.83 Mike Hughey
 4:52.72 Lykos
 5:26.59 CubeStack_Official
 5:29.46 redoxxy
 6:02.28 VDel_234_
 6:07.59 GTregay
 6:49.76 MatsBergsten
 7:13.43 MichaelErskine
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF TylerBur
 DNF SpartanSailor
*7x7x7*(25)

 2:59.70 lejitcuber
 3:18.76 ichcubegern
 3:22.17 thecubingwizard
 3:28.75 Shadowjockey
 4:04.27 bacyril
 4:04.58 Mark Boyanowski
 4:35.32 turtwig
 4:42.87 sigalig
 4:55.64 OriginalUsername
 4:59.00 DhruvA
 5:10.43 abunickabhi
 5:43.46 cubeshepherd
 5:51.17 david_5647
 6:00.31 Kenneth Svendson
 6:04.89 buzzteam4
 6:37.16 Reprobate
 7:11.58 Mike Hughey
 7:35.22 Lykos
 8:07.52 One Wheel
 8:07.67 redoxxy
 9:51.85 GTregay
16:53.73 cougarscratch
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF SpartanSailor
*3x3 one handed*(87)

 12.43 asiahyoo1997
 12.87 Arnav Arora
 13.50 Khairur Rachim
 13.90 tdm
 15.63 mihnea3000
 15.69 thecubingwizard
 16.36 typeman5
 16.43 lejitcuber
 16.48 turtwig
 16.79 ichcubegern
 17.01 the super cuber
 17.41 Nikhil Soares
 17.44 2017LAMB06
 18.16 TheDubDubJr
 19.09 Jscuber
 19.75 asacuber
 19.84 Hargun02
 20.22 OriginalUsername
 20.57 Jack Pfeifer
 21.09 ARandomCuber
 21.10 Sixstringcal
 21.20 abunickabhi
 21.69 RCTACameron
 21.85 applezfall
 21.95 Tx789
 21.99 leomannen
 22.35 DhruvA
 22.70 cubeshepherd
 22.88 acchyutjolly26
 23.06 speedcuber71
 23.34 sigalig
 23.77 DGCubes
 24.19 Ianwubby
 24.34 Mark Boyanowski
 24.48 Keroma12
 25.19 [email protected]
 25.30 DaniëlKassab1
 25.78 Shadowjockey
 26.64 G2013
 26.67 Aerospry
 27.05 xyzzy
 27.46 T1_M0
 28.17 obelisk477
 28.49 AhmetYG
 28.52 Underwatercuber
 29.10 SirVivor
 29.36 Parker Z
 29.46 JackPurdum
 30.83 OJ Cubing
 31.89 Bogdan
 32.11 Moreno van Rooijen
 32.34 Amelia Cheng
 32.76 MartinN13
 33.46 david_5647
 33.49 tigermaxi
 34.73 h2f
 35.07 Rubiksdude4144
 35.13 antirizarry1622
 35.85 Bubbagrub
 36.09 buzzteam4
 36.24 Now3852
 36.60 jaym-er
 36.89 bacyril
 37.22 Kenneth Svendson
 38.00 NathanaelCubes
 39.02 [email protected]
 39.15 TipsterTrickster
 39.95 Lachlan Stephens
 42.39 Mike Hughey
 44.57 Nisheeth
 46.14 RyuKagamine
 46.87 CubeStack_Official
 47.12 InlandEmpireCuber
 49.63 Moonwink Cuber
 52.37 One Wheel
 53.25 kumato
 53.86 X cuber
 58.24 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:00.63 Jacck
 1:08.36 VDel_234_
 1:12.47 ToastasaurusCuber
 1:15.04 Thom S.
 1:23.77 SpartanSailor
 2:24.08 MatsBergsten
 DNF MCuber
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF Ali161102
*3x3 with feet*(17)

 36.61 DhruvA
 53.48 Bubbagrub
 58.74 redoxxy
 1:08.35 Shadowjockey
 1:19.28 T1_M0
 1:20.56 Kenneth Svendson
 1:20.79 asacuber
 1:24.92 the super cuber
 1:25.39 cubeshepherd
 1:33.26 MartinN13
 1:48.71 OriginalUsername
 1:57.45 ichcubegern
 2:00.73 RCTACameron
 2:12.12 Mike Hughey
 2:35.54 abunickabhi
 5:04.34 Parker Z
 6:07.99 InlandEmpireCuber
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(53)

 4.15 DhruvA
 4.20 MattheoDW
 4.36 RCTACameron
 5.30 applezfall
 5.64 turtwig
 5.67 leomannen
 5.79 asacuber
 6.82 Arnav Arora
 7.84 Khairur Rachim
 7.92 TheDubDubJr
 9.09 OriginalUsername
 9.29 thecubingwizard
 11.99 sigalig
 12.69 DaniëlKassab1
 13.42 G2013
 15.12 cubeshepherd
 15.76 abunickabhi
 17.70 OJ Cubing
 18.72 the super cuber
 21.17 h2f
 21.34 Shadowjockey
 23.52 [email protected]
 23.70 DGCubes
 25.66 Mike Hughey
 27.01 Keenan Johnson
 27.88 Sixstringcal
 29.32 acchyutjolly26
 32.68 NathanaelCubes
 33.34 2017LAMB06
 34.22 Deri Nata Wijaya
 37.93 ichcubegern
 38.93 Oatch
 41.18 JustAnotherGenericCu
 44.32 MatsBergsten
 44.91 Bogdan
 47.25 whatshisbucket
 49.22 MartinN13
 53.73 Bubbagrub
 53.82 topppits
 1:00.18 SpartanSailor
 1:01.22 buzzteam4
 1:04.75 MCuber
 1:06.13 TipsterTrickster
 1:09.78 redoxxy
 1:16.07 Jacck
 1:26.19 tigermaxi
 1:36.54 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:38.03 jaym-er
 1:47.62 dnguyen2204
 1:54.47 Parker Z
 DNF Theo Leinad
 DNF Competition Cuber
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(36)

 29.92 denthebro
 32.27 sigalig
 36.74 abunickabhi
 46.37 speedcuber71
 58.62 OJ Cubing
 1:02.76 Keenan Johnson
 1:03.10 h2f
 1:15.73 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:20.77 thecubingwizard
 1:22.30 ichcubegern
 1:22.56 cubeshepherd
 1:34.69 Khairur Rachim
 1:40.65 obatake
 1:46.04 MatsBergsten
 1:59.59 Mike Hughey
 3:08.64 Oatch
 3:25.57 sam596
 3:31.74 Jacck
 3:51.04 Bogdan
 4:25.41 DhruvA
 5:57.30 topppits
 6:25.60 buzzteam4
 7:38.97 MCuber
 9:41.44 dschieses
 DNF az897
 DNF InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF redoxxy
 DNF acchyutjolly26
 DNF SpartanSailor
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF dnguyen2204
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF One Wheel
 DNF G2013
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF RCTACameron
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(16)

 2:26.07 G2013
 2:40.62 Mark Boyanowski
 3:41.99 abunickabhi
 6:02.65 Mike Hughey
 6:35.16 typo56
 6:50.94 Deri Nata Wijaya
 7:14.44 MatsBergsten
 8:44.75 Keenan Johnson
 9:14.08 cubeshepherd
10:32.20 Jacck
10:33.25 Shadowjockey
19:57.71 ComputerGuy365
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF sigalig
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:04.16 pinser
12:06.47 MatsBergsten
19:43.12 typo56
25:31.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF ComputerGuy365
 DNF Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF abunickabhi
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(16)

38/46 (60:00)  Mark Boyanowski
35/54 (60:00)  the super cuber
13/13 (48:19)  typo56
11/13 (40:17)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/11 (43:16)  Keenan Johnson
9/11 (60:00)  TheDubDubJr
8/10 (59:47)  redoxxy
8/11 (20:52)  abunickabhi
6/7 (40:06)  cubeshepherd
10/15 (55:58)  T1_M0
12/19 (60:00)  Lykos
4/5 ( 7:32)  G2013
2/2 (12:22)  Bogdan
6/11 (55:08)  h2f
3/6 (30:59)  MatsBergsten
1/3 (23:22)  ComputerGuy365
*3x3 Match the scramble*(22)

 40.93 ichcubegern
 41.32 thecubingwizard
 46.00 abunickabhi
 49.10 bacyril
 51.10 sigalig
 52.17 speedcuber71
 59.76 cubeshepherd
 1:04.32 Bogdan
 1:04.97 Shadowjockey
 1:11.47 Nikhil Soares
 1:23.86 Khairur Rachim
 1:24.77 Mike Hughey
 1:35.19 DhruvA
 1:38.03 Kenneth Svendson
 1:42.32 MatsBergsten
 1:43.69 speedcube.insta
 2:02.88 Parker Z
 2:18.87 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:58.12 david_5647
 3:08.64 asacuber
 3:41.48 kumato
 DNF G2013
*2-3-4 Relay*(66)

 45.18 asiahyoo1997
 45.58 Khairur Rachim
 53.13 Arnav Arora
 54.05 thecubingwizard
 54.81 Ethan Horspool
 55.39 turtwig
 57.87 Shadowjockey
 59.85 ichcubegern
 59.87 OriginalUsername
 1:00.41 abunickabhi
 1:02.70 the super cuber
 1:03.72 G2013
 1:08.21 OJ Cubing
 1:08.22 Jscuber
 1:08.48 DGCubes
 1:09.01 DhruvA
 1:09.51 cubeshepherd
 1:10.84 antirizarry1622
 1:11.16 2017LAMB06
 1:12.26 asacuber
 1:14.97 Now3852
 1:16.78 RCTACameron
 1:17.49 Mark Boyanowski
 1:18.26 acchyutjolly26
 1:19.92 obelisk477
 1:20.76 MCuber
 1:21.16 bacyril
 1:24.06 Ianwubby
 1:25.73 ARandomCuber
 1:26.45 Parker Z
 1:26.83 buzzteam4
 1:27.87 applezfall
 1:27.89 sam596
 1:28.16 Moonwink Cuber
 1:28.76 david_5647
 1:30.54 Kenneth Svendson
 1:37.09 h2f
 1:37.49 Lykos
 1:37.69 JackPurdum
 1:39.19 Aerospry
 1:40.12 jaym-er
 1:42.20 TipsterTrickster
 1:47.26 tigermaxi
 1:50.58 topppits
 1:50.81 Amelia Cheng
 1:52.69 PotatoesAreUs
 1:54.81 Bogdan
 1:58.44 Mike Hughey
 2:01.75 SpartanSailor
 2:02.71 VDel_234_
 2:13.13 MartinN13
 2:17.41 Lewis
 2:17.45 Duncan Bannon
 2:17.87 theos
 2:18.04 kumato
 2:25.80 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:32.07 Ali161102
 2:42.43 GTregay
 2:45.81 ToastasaurusCuber
 2:49.02 Reprobate
 3:01.67 Lumej
 3:11.93 Jacck
 3:12.31 dnguyen2204
 3:15.28 redoxxy
 3:19.68 cougarscratch
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(45)

 1:48.17 Arnav Arora
 1:56.11 the super cuber
 1:58.18 Khairur Rachim
 1:59.58 ichcubegern
 2:05.74 thecubingwizard
 2:14.25 Shadowjockey
 2:25.38 OriginalUsername
 2:32.43 abunickabhi
 2:41.66 Ethan Horspool
 2:44.01 Ianwubby
 2:46.83 DGCubes
 2:52.42 Mark Boyanowski
 2:55.72 DhruvA
 2:58.80 RCTACameron
 3:01.69 MCuber
 3:02.01 obelisk477
 3:02.32 bacyril
 3:08.39 OJ Cubing
 3:09.21 antirizarry1622
 3:13.45 asacuber
 3:18.04 cubeshepherd
 3:19.21 buzzteam4
 3:30.19 2017LAMB06
 3:33.03 david_5647
 3:35.62 PotatoesAreUs
 3:40.96 Kenneth Svendson
 3:44.92 Parker Z
 3:53.21 jaym-er
 3:55.22 Bogdan
 4:14.60 Moonwink Cuber
 4:23.36 Lykos
 4:46.04 Lewis
 4:48.70 redoxxy
 4:49.06 VDel_234_
 4:50.64 Reprobate
 4:53.98 Mike Hughey
 4:55.66 topppits
 5:16.88 theos
 6:15.53 GTregay
 6:22.28 InlandEmpireCuber
 6:31.58 kumato
 6:57.35 Jacck
 7:10.73 MatsBergsten
 7:21.92 SpartanSailor
 9:20.00 cougarscratch
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(24)

 4:20.05 Shadowjockey
 4:25.05 thecubingwizard
 4:30.48 Arnav Arora
 4:33.99 the super cuber
 4:52.69 ichcubegern
 5:15.67 Mark Boyanowski
 5:16.69 abunickabhi
 5:39.14 OriginalUsername
 5:55.40 DGCubes
 5:59.72 bacyril
 6:18.13 cubeshepherd
 6:56.01 DhruvA
 7:05.87 Kenneth Svendson
 8:11.54 david_5647
 8:18.13 buzzteam4
 8:37.91 PotatoesAreUs
 9:52.32 Mike Hughey
10:00.38 OJ Cubing
10:19.79 sam596
10:32.59 Lewis
11:09.38 VDel_234_
13:19.64 GTregay
14:37.65 InlandEmpireCuber
22:45.45 cougarscratch
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(17)

 8:00.00 ichcubegern
 8:14.33 thecubingwizard
 8:36.83 Shadowjockey
 9:06.41 Mark Boyanowski
 9:43.49 bacyril
 9:58.96 Jack Pfeifer
10:11.72 OriginalUsername
10:39.18 abunickabhi
12:21.43 DhruvA
13:41.51 PotatoesAreUs
13:48.87 cubeshepherd
13:51.39 Kenneth Svendson
14:59.15 buzzteam4
15:43.09 Mike Hughey
16:36.54 OJ Cubing
23:12.11 GTregay
31:16.41 InlandEmpireCuber
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(31)

25 TheDubDubJr
29 Fazito
29 Theo Leinad
29 h2f
30 Lachlan Stephens
30 ColorfulPockets
30 Bogdan
32 Shadowjockey
32 obelisk477
33 typo56
33 theos
33 Bubbagrub
34 asacuber
34 ichcubegern
36 the super cuber
38 kbrune
44 AhmetYG
45 ComputerGuy365
45 Mike Hughey
45 Parker Z
46 abunickabhi
47 Shaky Hands
49 cubeshepherd
50 [email protected]
50 Kenneth Svendson
53 Rubiksdude4144
53 dnguyen2204
54 MartinN13
57 OJ Cubing
DNF  MCuber
DNF  Jacck
*Skewb*(68)

 2.54 lejitcuber
 2.68 MattheoDW
 4.01 asacuber
 4.24 Jack Pfeifer
 4.41 Arnav Arora
 4.82 cubeshepherd
 4.86 Hargun02
 4.94 applezfall
 5.03 DhruvA
 5.21 [email protected]
 5.36 thecubingwizard
 5.61 TipsterTrickster
 5.96 Shadowjockey
 6.07 mihnea3000
 6.24 sam596
 6.30 AidanNoogie
 6.31 DGCubes
 6.48 Sixstringcal
 6.63 leomannen
 6.63 MCuber
 6.87 ichcubegern
 6.92 weatherman223
 6.95 Rubiksdude4144
 7.04 DaniëlKassab1
 7.10 2017LAMB06
 7.20 ComputerGuy365
 7.29 OriginalUsername
 7.51 [email protected]
 7.56 bacyril
 7.76 MartinN13
 7.78 acchyutjolly26
 7.96 G2013
 8.26 tigermaxi
 8.65 CaptainB
 8.69 Bubbagrub
 8.96 Amelia Cheng
 9.10 Underwatercuber
 9.17 the super cuber
 9.38 theos
 9.41 InlandEmpireCuber
 9.49 RobinCube
 9.55 Lykos
 9.66 david_5647
 9.73 OJ Cubing
 9.91 Jscuber
 9.95 ARandomCuber
 10.03 Bogdan
 10.43 jaym-er
 10.47 Lewis
 10.59 CubeStack_Official
 10.64 teboecubes
 10.85 Parker Z
 11.05 buzzteam4
 11.47 h2f
 11.59 whatshisbucket
 11.81 janelle
 12.16 SpartanSailor
 13.45 dschieses
 14.12 Ianwubby
 14.89 typeman5
 14.92 Mike Hughey
 16.41 redoxxy
 17.47 topppits
 17.94 Kenneth Svendson
 18.35 RCTACameron
 23.52 E-Cuber
 48.46 Deadly chicken
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*Clock*(38)

 6.36 MattheoDW
 6.72 Underwatercuber
 6.86 ARandomCuber
 6.88 sam596
 8.67 lejitcuber
 9.13 MartinN13
 9.29 PotatoesAreUs
 10.85 cubeshepherd
 11.33 MCuber
 11.95 OJ Cubing
 12.02 redoxxy
 12.11 buzzteam4
 12.12 TipsterTrickster
 12.35 G2013
 12.43 oliviervlcube
 13.37 Jack Pfeifer
 14.16 bacyril
 14.46 Shadowjockey
 14.67 ichcubegern
 14.92 RyuKagamine
 15.05 DGCubes
 15.12 Kenneth Svendson
 15.50 InlandEmpireCuber
 15.78 PuzzledCuber
 16.12 Lykos
 16.30 Sixstringcal
 17.40 Nikhil Soares
 17.75 Mike Hughey
 18.34 Ianwubby
 18.63 sigalig
 19.09 OriginalUsername
 20.44 weatherman223
 21.03 Lewis
 21.08 DhruvA
 21.69 david_5647
 34.27 RCTACameron
 1:02.55 antirizarry1622
 DNF asacuber
*Pyraminx*(78)

 2.48 applezfall
 3.09 lejitcuber
 3.32 DGCubes
 3.32 FastCubeMaster
 3.53 CornerCutter
 3.71 RobinCube
 3.86 mihnea3000
 3.91 MattheoDW
 3.92 E-Cuber
 4.05 thecubingwizard
 4.21 the super cuber
 4.24 DaniëlKassab1
 4.33 oliviervlcube
 4.86 MartinN13
 4.88 TheDubDubJr
 5.00 DhruvA
 5.18 cubeshepherd
 5.20 Shadowjockey
 5.28 Rubiksdude4144
 5.36 bacyril
 5.41 G2013
 5.67 ichcubegern
 5.70 asacuber
 5.73 acchyutjolly26
 5.86 MCuber
 5.97 OriginalUsername
 5.97 Lewis
 6.78 leomannen
 6.94 Parker Z
 7.12 InlandEmpireCuber
 7.23 RCTACameron
 7.29 AidanNoogie
 7.56 [email protected]
 7.74 Teemu
 7.93 Jonsa87
 7.94 weatherman223
 8.31 2017LAMB06
 8.35 Aerospry
 8.41 CaptainB
 8.43 david_5647
 8.50 antirizarry1622
 8.55 X cuber
 8.66 Ianwubby
 8.74 jaym-er
 8.89 Moonwink Cuber
 8.93 tigermaxi
 9.02 ARandomCuber
 9.07 TipsterTrickster
 9.13 buzzteam4
 9.17 TasseRasse
 9.22 Amelia Cheng
 9.36 speedcuber71
 9.50 Sixstringcal
 9.54 Hargun02
 10.11 teboecubes
 10.14 Kenneth Svendson
 10.19 abunickabhi
 10.27 Lykos
 10.49 redoxxy
 10.54 janelle
 11.13 kumato
 11.40 Ali161102
 11.42 sigalig
 11.82 NathanaelCubes
 12.53 OJ Cubing
 12.99 CubeStack_Official
 14.55 topppits
 15.23 Mike Hughey
 15.54 theos
 15.90 Bubbagrub
 16.27 ToastasaurusCuber
 16.60 typeman5
 18.09 GTregay
 20.21 dschieses
 20.67 SpartanSailor
 21.74 dnguyen2204
 22.38 Diamond_ninja109
 22.60 Deadly chicken
*Megaminx*(44)

 53.89 lejitcuber
 56.65 thecubingwizard
 57.38 TSTwist
 1:06.90 AidanNoogie
 1:07.18 CubeStack_Official
 1:08.74 Hargun02
 1:08.76 Shadowjockey
 1:09.58 DhruvA
 1:11.64 Jonsa87
 1:16.59 ichcubegern
 1:20.26 whatshisbucket
 1:21.14 Parker Z
 1:21.71 OriginalUsername
 1:25.23 bacyril
 1:29.47 Arnav Arora
 1:31.61 applezfall
 1:32.01 cubeshepherd
 1:33.62 DGCubes
 1:35.57 ARandomCuber
 1:45.48 Keroma12
 1:46.87 RCTACameron
 1:57.38 MCuber
 1:58.29 OJ Cubing
 2:01.61 Lewis
 2:06.52 Bogdan
 2:07.75 abunickabhi
 2:13.63 NathanaelCubes
 2:14.63 GTregay
 2:23.03 redoxxy
 2:30.54 jaym-er
 2:32.93 david_5647
 2:45.81 One Wheel
 2:49.34 Thom S.
 2:49.69 Mike Hughey
 2:50.48 Amelia Cheng
 2:51.94 PotatoesAreUs
 2:57.24 theos
 2:58.95 kumato
 3:08.72 Lykos
 5:12.86 ToastasaurusCuber
 5:46.36 SpartanSailor
 8:04.52 cougarscratch
28:16.32 Jacck
 DNF Sixstringcal
*Kilominx*(14)

 31.13 cubeshepherd
 34.53 ichcubegern
 38.09 OriginalUsername
 38.49 DhruvA
 38.53 bacyril
 38.61 CubeStack_Official
 39.19 Shadowjockey
 1:01.16 Lewis
 1:26.56 david_5647
 1:28.43 Mike Hughey
 1:33.38 PotatoesAreUs
 1:34.44 Lykos
 1:36.42 InlandEmpireCuber
 2:19.27 SpartanSailor
*Square-1*(56)

 8.10 Sixstringcal
 10.46 Jack Pfeifer
 11.01 Shadowjockey
 11.05 thecubingwizard
 12.31 lejitcuber
 12.70 speedcuber71
 14.22 obatake
 14.76 Arnav Arora
 14.88 applezfall
 15.79 MattheoDW
 16.01 ichcubegern
 17.10 Thom S.
 17.23 leomannen
 17.56 AidanNoogie
 17.75 the super cuber
 17.99 sigalig
 19.20 DGCubes
 21.59 Tx789
 21.68 G2013
 23.59 DhruvA
 23.59 mihnea3000
 23.65 asacuber
 23.97 cubeshepherd
 25.44 bacyril
 25.64 Hargun02
 27.29 OriginalUsername
 27.34 Rubiksdude4144
 28.56 [email protected]
 29.50 david_5647
 29.63 Mark Boyanowski
 29.65 sam596
 30.06 MCuber
 34.28 OJ Cubing
 35.06 Bubbagrub
 35.64 RCTACameron
 35.69 ARandomCuber
 35.89 buzzteam4
 37.01 TipsterTrickster
 37.28 MartinN13
 37.44 Amelia Cheng
 38.04 Underwatercuber
 41.46 redoxxy
 42.99 Aerospry
 43.36 RobinCube
 45.86 Bogdan
 47.19 Lykos
 49.27 Mike Hughey
 49.68 Lewis
 55.02 Parker Z
 57.07 Kenneth Svendson
 57.54 weatherman223
 1:09.61 jaym-er
 1:10.82 kumato
 1:19.05 CubeStack_Official
 1:25.60 InlandEmpireCuber
 1:36.64 Moonwink Cuber
*MiniGuildford Relay*(19)

 4:54.71 ichcubegern
 5:03.93 Shadowjockey
 5:18.01 DGCubes
 5:19.24 OriginalUsername
 5:26.53 cubeshepherd
 5:46.81 DhruvA
 6:18.75 asacuber
 6:29.03 bacyril
 6:59.62 OJ Cubing
 8:17.29 david_5647
 8:24.73 TipsterTrickster
 9:12.09 Lewis
 9:24.98 PotatoesAreUs
 9:55.31 sam596
10:18.89 redoxxy
10:35.47 Mike Hughey
11:51.88 MartinN13
13:15.54 InlandEmpireCuber
 DNF Lykos

*Contest results*

1059 thecubingwizard
1051 ichcubegern
1048 Shadowjockey
1002 cubeshepherd
923 OriginalUsername
921 DhruvA
897 Arnav Arora
833 lejitcuber
807 DGCubes
798 abunickabhi
797 the super cuber
754 asacuber
740 bacyril
739 G2013
718 Khairur Rachim
687 applezfall
675 RCTACameron
651 OJ Cubing
643 sigalig
625 Mark Boyanowski
609 asiahyoo1997
596 MCuber
589 turtwig
587 Sixstringcal
574 speedcuber71
571 mihnea3000
568 acchyutjolly26
562 leomannen
549 MattheoDW
532 2017LAMB06
526 Ianwubby
525 Parker Z
524 ARandomCuber
514 buzzteam4
509 TheDubDubJr
496 Jack Pfeifer
495 Ethan Horspool
489 david_5647
479 Jscuber
469 [email protected]
454 Nikhil Soares
444 Kenneth Svendson
435 Mike Hughey
435 tdm
434 Bogdan
429 Hargun02
428 AidanNoogie
427 antirizarry1622
415 DaniëlKassab1
410 Underwatercuber
407 sam596
403 TipsterTrickster
397 obelisk477
386 MartinN13
376 jaym-er
365 [email protected]
362 Jonsa87
355 h2f
353 Keroma12
352 Moonwink Cuber
346 Now3852
341 Lykos
335 typeman5
329 Rubiksdude4144
327 redoxxy
324 CubeStack_Official
320 PotatoesAreUs
315 InlandEmpireCuber
302 RobinCube
299 tigermaxi
292 Lewis
287 Amelia Cheng
283 JustinTimeCuber
282 SolveThatCube
269 Bubbagrub
266 Aerospry
263 ComputerGuy365
262 weatherman223
261 topppits
240 CaptainB
235 NathanaelCubes
228 Deri Nata Wijaya
228 Brendan Bakker
218 MatsBergsten
217 FastCubeMaster
215 xyzzy
210 SpartanSailor
209 paulcuber3
200 whatshisbucket
196 JackPurdum
184 teboecubes
183 theos
181 Tx789
180 Lachlan Stephens
179 E-Cuber
178 kumato
175 VDel_234_
172 Jacck
169 Oatch
169 GTregay
164 TasseRasse
164 CornerCutter
160 yghklvn
158 d4m1no
151 SirVivor
149 kbrune
142 AhmetYG
135 seth0420
134 obatake
134 JustAnotherGenericCu
132 Duncan Bannon
130 oliviervlcube
130 Ali161102
128 Keenan Johnson
124 Moreno van Rooijen
119 AriIsSleeping
117 One Wheel
115 Reprobate
115 Teemu
113 typo56
112 Thom S.
110 Competition Cuber
110 ican97
100 speedcube.insta
99 dnguyen2204
97 T1_M0
97 DumplingMaster
96 X cuber
92 ToastasaurusCuber
85 az897
80 Aerma
80 janelle
78 Theo Leinad
70 dschieses
62 RyuKagamine
56 cougarscratch
54 Lumej
49 PuzzledCuber
47 Nisheeth
46 TSTwist
44 denthebro
42 TylerBur
39 pjk
39 Fazito
38 Petri Krzywacki
36 ColorfulPockets
35 EliteCuber575
29 X-treme cuber
29 Rubiksmath
24 pinser
24 Prem The Cuber
23 Deadly chicken
20 Shaky Hands
19 Prashant Saran
16 vextorite
15 Lili Martin
15 frisbii
14 FireCuber
12 Diamond_ninja109
10 MichaelErskine
10 WillyTheWizard
5 Bart Van Eynde
4 Mikael weiss


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 27, 2018)

*2x2: *9.15 (5.43) 10.36 (13.68) 10.86 *= 10.12
*
Please still add me in for the gift card and results @MatsBergsten!!! Did I still make it in?


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 27, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> *2x2: *9.15 (5.43) 10.36 (13.68) 10.86 *= 10.12
> *
> Please still add me in for the gift card and results @MatsBergsten!!! Did I still make it in?



Don't know about this week, but why don't you go now and compete here so this doesn't happen again.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 27, 2018)

Pyraminx: (1.97), (4.37), 3.74, 3.26, 3.60 = *3.53*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> *2x2: *9.15 (5.43) 10.36 (13.68) 10.86 *= 10.12
> *
> Please still add me in for the gift card and results @MatsBergsten!!! Did I still make it in?


No problem, but One Wheel has a point . Or perhaps compete in something more than 2x2 and/or Pyra? 
Cubing is fun!


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 27, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> No problem, but One Wheel has a point . Or perhaps compete in something more than 2x2 and/or Pyra?
> Cubing is fun!


Add me too please.


I already got a few done this week. I will.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2018)

So, after adding the last of the late , we go to the Cubicle lottery.
This week you all (who competed) has a slightly bigger chance.

The lottery gnome says: ttthhhhis wweeeek ce nammber issss
Ce prrrodakt ovv to prajms, de forth annd de fifffth.

Which means that the winner is number 77?? I take it that way .
The lucky winner in place 77 is *ComputerGuy365*

Congratulations!


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 27, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> No problem, but One Wheel has a point . Or perhaps compete in something more than 2x2 and/or Pyra?
> Cubing is fun!



Ok, I understand. I was really trying to make it in this week so thats why I only did 2x2. 

Cubing IS fun!!!


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 28, 2018)

I must have forgotten to click submit on the website, because I know I did megaminx. Here are the times:
avg of 5: 1:45.48
1. (1:59.39) 
2. (1:39.87) 
3. 1:45.15 
4. 1:48.86 
5. 1:42.42 
PB av5, first time in almost 3 years, my oldest standing PB. Failed to roll it.

Edit: The idea of putting all the scrambles in a spoiler was mentioned a while ago. I support this idea. And maybe for results too. All the scrolling gets annoying.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 28, 2018)

Keroma12 said:


> I must have forgotten to click submit on the website, because I know I did megaminx.


 Done, at both sites


----------

